# Tito duck diving



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

When we aren't dock diving, we're duck diving.
The duck keeps getting caught in the seaweed, and then when Tito gets near him, he dives under. 
In case anyone missed it, I was very proud of his 10 minute perserverance bringing back this duck. : He simply was NOT going to come back without it. This is the last 1-1/2 minutes of his hunt. First we stood and watched for a while, then I realized it was a camera moment, went back to the 4 wheeler and got the camera, and by the time I got back he was STILL trying to get the duck! Sorry it's so small. When you see Tito disappear, he's under water.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B LLxy5icsc


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Aww, Good Boy, Tito!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

well crapola, it looks much better on a full screen....


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

We would like to see a larger version please. That's worth a little more than a "trailer"
Good Job "T"


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Go Tito... Go Tito.... :artydude

:You_Rock_


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah Tito - that dog wants his duck!


----------

